# Has this happened to you?



## tobi! (Aug 30, 2014)

Has a villager moved into your town and at first, you HATED them. You'd hit them with the bug net or ruin their house? ...Did you ever change your mind? That maybe they're not that bad? That maybe, just maybe, they're beginning to become, DARE I SAY...a dream villager? 

I'm in a dilemma. I just got Claudia the Tiger. When I first saw her, I thought "EH...". She's been with me for only one day and she's incredible. I spotted her sitting on the bench alone and I walked up to her (my first conversation with her) and she told me she was lonely. So I sat with her for a few minutes. I noticed it looks like her tongue sticks out due to her color design I think. Then, I saw her sitting on a stump and she said she was watching the grass grow. I truly think she's almost as cute as Marshal when he's sleeping. She looks kind've, not to be offensive or mean, stupid. I mean she looks kind've unaffected by her surroundings. Another moment I had with her was she had a bug net and was staring down at a grasshopper for almost a full minute. It looked adorable with the design of her tongue sticking out. 

This brings me to why I'm in a dilemma... She's not a dream villager. I have no idea why I feel this way toward a species that I usually hate in Animal Crossing. I guess it's the dumb expression on her face. I really enjoy seeing her watering the plants and even sitting on stumps. 

Anyway, Claudia the Tiger is absolutely amazing and astonishing. However, I'm not sure if I'll keep her or not. I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone else?


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes, this has happened to me before. I really disliked Cranston at first, but then, he started to grow on me. He was nice, I really liked his house, and I think his catchphrase, "sweatband", is adorable. Cranston is no longer in my town because he was not a dreamie of mine, but sometimes I miss the old lazy bird. Some of my villagers still say his catchphrase and wear his shirt, so I definitely miss and had a change of heart for him.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 31, 2014)

This happened with Gruff in my town. x_o I held onto him for so long for pwps then once I had all of them it was really hard to let him go. I miss his ugly sideburns ;w;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

I hadn't hated them but was going to get rid of Phoebe... But I fell in love with her lol


----------



## starlark (Aug 31, 2014)

man, i hated flip since i hate monkeys and orange but his buck teeth and charming jock persona has grown on me

how the frickity frack is he a tier five


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 31, 2014)

Not really- I had something similar happen to me, though. I once found Caroline the squirrel in the campsite. Initially, I didn't think she was too bad, but not one of my dreamies. However, now that I think about it more, I really regret not inviting her in.


----------



## Dork (Aug 31, 2014)

eh i got Hazel in a random move in and i was really angry at first bc i had her as a random move in in my first town as well where she landed in a bad spot. Her damn catchphrase "uni-wow" bugged the hell out of me.

But the day she moved in and i talked to her i fell in love omg she has the cutest eyes and expressions she's staying forever


Another is Peck though i never hated him. He's was one of the original villagers in my town and his house is sitting in a location where i wanted to put a bench and 3 spaces near another villager's house . But i just love him and his colour scheme too much to let him go ;-; He's staying too eheh


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought I was going to hate Francine at first due to my past experiences with Snooties from Mathilda to Yuka.
But she became one of my favorite villagers and made me get Chrissy as a result.
I actually shed a tear when she moved out of my town.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 31, 2014)

I cycled 16 for Knox a little bit ago. When I started it I had prince in my town and I thought he was kind of annoying. By the end of the cycle I actually kind of liked him, but not enough to keep. There have also been times when I encounter a villager I didn't think i'd like in my campsite but end up loving the villager. One of those villagers is Claudia who I think has the cutest colors ugh the blue goes so well with the fuchsia pink. _keep her_


----------



## secretlyenvious (Aug 31, 2014)

Moe was one of my original villagers. He's not fantastically cute or anything, but I suppose there's a reason that, after 1 year, he's still in town. Every request to move out has been faced with an adamant "*NO*". 
The derpy lil guy grew on me, what can I say?


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 1, 2014)

I hated Gruff. Since the beginning of the game I hated him. I still think he's super super ugly and annoying. It took me months to get him to leave. This was back when I first started playing, and for the first 3-4 months I didn't TT, so I was just DYING to get him out. When he finally asked to go, it was one of the happiest days of my life. I used to hit him with a net til he was angry and it was funny at first, but eventually it kind of broke my heart. I was so mean to him, and he looked so sad. And when he left he sent me a really nice letter. He really thought we were friends. :'c

I still don't like him, but the funny thing that happened is when he randomly showed up for a bit on my Main St, I was actually kind of happy to see him. Then I talked to him a few times and got annoyed again. XD Thank goodness he didn't stay there for long, just a week or so.

I still feel mostly bad for him. It's not his fault he's ugly, and has an awful personality. I think I just feel guilty for not liking him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, I think I misunderstood your point. Lol, Gruff never really grew on me. But I just didn't hate him as much as I thought I did, once I kind of opened my heart to him. Meh. Sorry to mess up your thread a little. XD


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 1, 2014)

I honestly didn't like Molly when she first moved in, but she quickly grew on to me. She's so sweet o:


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

I got al as a starter.
Took me 3 months to get him out.
Now 12 months later...
He moves into my cycling town from a random streetpass.
I was crying on the inside.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I never hated, but Wolfgang was an original in my first town, and I never liked him at all, I wanted him to move, but then when he finally asked to move, I couldn't let him go, he's been with my all along and is one of the three top-friendships in my town.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe with Eugene...


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 3, 2014)

Weirdly enough for me it was Zucker, one of my oldest villagers. I was annoyed at him for moving so close to my own house and even though I love octopuses and food themed animals, I just didn't like him too much. Back then I just didn't find his whole takoyaki theme that cute. 
It changed when I was going around annoying my villagers with nets or pushing and he started crying! I actually felt bad for what I did and sent him gifts in apology and he kept replying with the weirdest, funnest letters. Before I noticed, I was finding him adorable and he was frequently dropping by my house.

Now I love him and wouldn't give him up for anything


----------



## Luna_Solara (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I did this with Diva. I'd never had her before in any of my towns and I just didn't expect to like her but now I do


----------



## theskeletonking (Sep 4, 2014)

In my first town, I disliked Peanut with a fiery passion. Then my game corrupted, and all of a sudden, I missed her cute pinky face... and then she moved in again! I let her go eventually because someone else really wanted her...

In my 'new' town, Curt randomly moved in. I really hated him until he invited me to his house, and it felt so comfortable! I then realized he truly was a big ol' teddy bear and love him till the day he moved. Now he's randomly moved into my best friend's town, so I can visit him anytime!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 4, 2014)

theskeletonking said:


> In my first town, I disliked Peanut with a fiery passion. Then my game corrupted, and all of a sudden, I missed her cute pinky face... and then she moved in again! I let her go eventually because someone else really wanted her...
> 
> In my 'new' town, Curt randomly moved in. I really hated him until he invited me to his house, and it felt so comfortable! I then realized he truly was a big ol' teddy bear and love him till the day he moved. Now he's randomly moved into my best friend's town, so I can visit him anytime!



Was it the same Curt that moved out? In that case, your friend must have picked up your voided Curt! c:
My friend accidentally picked up my voided Baabara, and now he loves her. I'm so happy when that happens. ^^


----------



## theskeletonking (Sep 4, 2014)

secretlyenvious said:


> Was it the same Curt that moved out? In that case, your friend must have picked up your voided Curt! c:
> My friend accidentally picked up my voided Baabara, and now he loves her. I'm so happy when that happens. ^^



No, I actually gave Curt away to someone, so it was random. I only seem to ever get someone else's voided villagers ><


----------

